# how to you send IR signal to your projector ?



## apilon (May 18, 2006)

Good evening 

I trying to figure out how i can send the IR command from my remote to my projector that will be located behind me ? 

Also how can i do the same for my Lutron IR Maestro that will be on my left about 1 foot or 2 in front of me 

Thank you 


Alain


----------



## TRiSS (Aug 29, 2008)

As long as it's in the same room and not behind glass or encased or anything, it will probably work fine by just pointing the remote "forward" as you would normally: I never have to "turn" the remote for the signal to reach my beamer which is above and behind me....


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I found the screen to be pretty good at reflecting IR signals to equipment behind me. I also had a Lutron Maestro at the last house -- it is a tad directional, so you may have point for that.

As for IR distribution systems, you can get some relatively inexpensive systems at Parts-Express that have a receiver and a bunch of little transmitters you can put near your equipment. They also sell 'broadcast' transmitters that fire out like a remote for equipment across the room. You can just aim it and tape it down and it can be right at the Lutron and your projector.

Alternatively, some universal remotes have separate IR transmitters as an option or accessory that serve the same function (although they are usually the more expensive remotes).

Best of luck.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

apilon said:


> Good evening
> I trying to figure out how i can send the IR command from my remote to my projector that will be located behind me ?
> Also how can i do the same for my Lutron IR Maestro that will be on my left about 1 foot or 2 in front of me
> Thank you
> Alain


My IR bounces off the screen and works just great on the projector. I have never had it miss a command from my Harmony 880. The Lutron you will have to be a bit more carful as it does not have a very wide range so you will have to point the remote directly at it.


----------



## kenp2600 (Nov 30, 2008)

I agree with the reflection method. My Epson projector picks up the remote signal just fine when pointing the remote forward at the front wall. My screen is painted on the wall so it doesn't require any special material for the reflection to work.


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

I found reflecting the IR off my screen to be problematic and worked maybe 50% of the time. My projector is about 11 feet away from the screen and usually worked but my light controller, Lutron Grafik Eye which is about 20 feet away from the screen, was hit and miss.

I have a Harmony 1000 so I bought the RF extender. That seems to have better room coverage and works about 90% of the time. I plan to move all my gear into another room and attach the IR Blaster to the components. Included in that will be an extended cord to the projector. That should make it more solid.


----------



## gsmollin (Apr 25, 2006)

Most PJs have multiple-aiming IR receivers and are pretty good at picking up an IR signal reflected from the screen, or from behind or along side. If you are having a problem hitting it inside a home theater or small conference room, it may be a poor aftermarket remote. If you are in a large room or auditorium, you may need an IR extender or an RF link.


----------

